
SolydXK: A Dutch Linux distribution for small businesses and non profits - blattimwind
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random
======
DanBC
This submission points to a random wikipedia article.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random)

SolidXK appears to be here: [https://solydxk.com/](https://solydxk.com/)

